# Sparrow & Authentificator



## Haras (19 Mars 2012)

Hello :]

Simple question, j'utilise un Authentificator avec mon compte Gmail, est-il possible d'utiliser mon compte Gmail avec Sparrow iPhone, ou il ne va pas être compatible ?

Merci d'avance de vos réponses


----------

